# deja vu



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 16, 2006)

Anybody have any theories on deja vu? I have been getting it alot lately...


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

It happens when the AI resets something.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caleb_woodrow_
> Anybody have any theories on deja vu? I have been getting it alot lately...



Weird, didn't you already ask that?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 16, 2006)

I more often get 'vooja-day' - that strange sensation that something has never happened before.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 16, 2006)

Serious answers please...


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 16, 2006)

Aw man! I had a million more silly things to say. Come on Caleb, you're suppressing my creativity.

OK, if you insist, here is my very best theory or rather two. :lightbulb:

1. Deja Vu could be connected to our dreams. Dreams are still quite a mystery to us. We certainly have more dreams than we can remember. So theory 1 is that we may experience something in real life that is very similar to something that we might have dreamed. Does God still reveal things to us in dreams, things that might guide or warn us in the future as he did in scripture? I don't know. But that could also be a reason for the phenomenon.

2. Theory two is simply related to the fact that we don't use the entire potential of our mental capacity. Our brain is always recording, and our mind is always processing (even in our sleep, see theory 1). We may "see" a postcard or a picture in a book that we really didn't give our attention to but recorded it unconsciously. One day we are at the location from that picture and for some reason it looks strangely familiar yet we know we've never been there. 

Scripture does tell us that the heart is deceptively wicked, above all things. Some of that deceptive wickedness may fall on the more benign side of wickedness and simply plays tricks with our recall and perception.

There you go, two SERIOUS theories. Wacka-wacka-wacka.

[Edited on 10-16-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are some interesting theories Bob. Usually I won't have deja vu until a couple minutes after a conversation, although sometimes I get it the next day or several hours after a conversation. Its wierd...


----------



## BJClark (Oct 16, 2006)

caleb_woodrow,



> Anybody have any theories on deja vu? I have been getting it alot lately...



The theory some Neurologist hold to is deja vu is a form of a mild siezure within the temporal lobe.

My daughter was diagnosed w/ grand mal seizure epilepsy eariler this year, and that was one of the questions they asked about, if she or other members of the family have ever had deja vu, as they are considered mild seizures within the brain.

The doctors who asked are tops in their field of Childrens Neurology, one was on rotation from Mayo Clinic and the other is at Neumors Childrens Hospital here locally.

I guess there has been some research done on this.

I don't know much about PNI, but here is a link, and as you asked for theories, this is what some doctors are theorizing.


Neppe Déjà Vu Research and Theory

Characteristics of the Epilepsies

Temporal lobe seizure

Signs and symptoms


My daughter also has the rising sensation in her stomach, she said it feels like bugs are climbing up the inside of her stomach which in turn makes her want to vomit. For her those typically occur first thing in the morning when she gets up. 

So when I am awaken from a sound sleep to the screams of "MOMMMMM" I know she's going to have a seizure, and I have to be there prepared to catch her so she doesn't fall and injure herself.

she also has them when she feels afraid, like when she's going in for shots or some sort of blood work, so I go prepared knowing I'll need someone in front or behind her depending on which direction her body decides to fall.

She told the doctor at her last appointment she's also been smelling strange odors and having weird tastes in her mouth, which just tells me she's having small seizures more frequently.

So it's something to be on guard for if your having periods of deju vu more frequently.



[Edited on 10-17-2006 by BJClark]


----------



## turmeric (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BJClark_
> 
> I don't know much about PNI, but here is a link, and as you asked for theories, this is what some doctors are theorizing.
> 
> ...




She's Blinding Us With Science!


----------



## BJClark (Oct 17, 2006)

turmeric,



> She's Blinding Us With Science!



With all due respect, I don't know if your comment is supposed to be funny or not, but to me it comes across as sarcastic.

This is apparently something Caleb is concerned about or he wouldn't be asking.

And for me personally, I don't find anything funny about siezures, not even mild ones.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the post and links Bobbie. Turmeric was just joking, as most of the earlier comments have been humorous in nature. So its all in good fun. 

With respect to epilepsy, I have heard of the connection before, but at the same time this link says that the phenomenon occurs in many people who are without any medical conditions 
http://people.howstuffworks.com/question657.htm

I appreciate the links and will read them when time is available.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BJClark_
> turmeric,
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly wasn't joking about your daughter, and i am concerned for Caleb as well. It was all the scientific links (which I *did* go to BTW, because this is interesting. The phrase is from a dumb song from the '70's called She Blinded Me With Science, by Thomas Dolby. Sorry to seem callous, I didn't intend it that way.


----------



## B.J. (Oct 19, 2006)

When it occurs I usually see how long I can keep it going.


----------

